# Anyone considering Homesteading?



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

With the economy the way it is, is anybody considering going back to the simple life? Maybe moving to the hunting camp full time, planting a garden, canning, a few chickens perhaps?


----------



## GregS (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, I have seriously considered it however I have a plan which will take a few years to implement. For one thing I will try it in the warmer months first to see how it goes. Winters would be much tougher so you may need a plan "B" for that.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

huntfisheat said:


> With the economy the way it is, is anybody considering going back to the simple life? Maybe moving to the hunting camp full time, planting a garden, canning, a few chickens perhaps?


Like Dick Proeneke? Alone in the Wilderness.

http://www.dickproenneke.com/

I love that documentary and watch it everytime it is on PBS. Whould I do it? Maybe part time, I got too many things keeping me around where I am at presently to chuck it all.

J-


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

tough to pay the tax bills like that though.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

that would be an interesting lifestyle, but sadly I don't have nearly enough of the skills to make it. That and I'd miss too much of civilization and family


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Did that when I first got out of the service.( we were poor:lolTo answer your question - NO.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Kind of cool to think about, but the tax bills would be a bitch.


----------



## GunsmithGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

That's exactly what I am planning now. Luckily I can take my work with me.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> Like Dick Proeneke? Alone in the Wilderness.
> 
> http://www.dickproenneke.com/
> 
> ...


that guy was amazing

i love the documentary too. i've probably seen it 20 times and would watch it right now if it were on.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Marry into an Amish family. That should be close enough to the lifestyle that you mentioned and you would have plently of help around when you need it.

L & O


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think about it once in a while but then I start to think about soft toilet paper and I dont want to go without it or else I would need four thousand pounds of gold bond.:lol::lol: seriously the simple life would be so much better than slaving away in a factory so I can pay for gas and daycare and house payments. I plant a garden every year and would love to put the skills my dad taught me to use, I just sit here hoping for catastrophy to strike so i could survive the hard way and find out if I could make it. My wife on the other hand would hate it.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd like to do it in a few years - when I have enough money saved for taxes, good beer, quality wine, a few dozen fine doubleguns, frequent trips abroad, a new truck every five years and a decent big lake boat.


----------

